# 2206 won't start



## Hoodler (May 30, 2013)

cub cadet 2206, 20hp kohler model CH20S. 377hrs
Will not start, was running fine then wont start-even with starting fluid.
motor turns over fine, new battery, spark is good, getting fuel, pulled valve cover and valves are movig good, compression seems good. any suggestions. I have been reading about an Automatic Compression Relief that works off the cam. could that be an issue?

Thanks John


----------

